# Mounting from the ground?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are "graceful" in your actions and have good balance, rather than wrenching on the saddle horn and kicking futilely in midair as you scramble up your horse, I can't imagine that you would do any measurable damage to your horse's back. Use the amount the saddle slips as an indication. Ideally, it should not slip at all.

I have heard equine chiropractors say that it's best to alternate mounting from both left and right sides so as to "even up" the pull on your horse's back, but again, I doubt this is vital.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I dont know about the saddle tree issue, however I think people should mount according to their ability. If you are pulling yourself into the saddle and half pulling it off on your way up, then you should be using a mounting block. I just read a post about a girl had to mount from the ground with no girth in order to pass a college class. If you have that kind of ability then I think its fine to mount from the ground without causing discomfort for the horse.


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Duren said:


> I dont know about the saddle tree issue, however I think people should mount according to their ability. If you are pulling yourself into the saddle and half pulling it off on your way up, then you should be using a mounting block. I just read a post about a girl had to mount from the ground with no girth in order to pass a college class. If you have that kind of ability then I think its fine to mount from the ground without causing discomfort for the horse.


WOW! I can't imagine that! :O


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If you do not have health problems, you can learn to mount without harming your horse or saddle.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ummm I am on the ground, my horse is up there, I kinda figure it out. I'm not gonna carry a mounting block around with me over hill and dale.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't own any treeless, so no insight there. I do mount & dismount switching sides though on every horse I ride or train, the chiro suggested it years ago but for me it's more of a training thing. I want to be able to do anything on either side of my horse. 

If you face your horse's side dead on, it will pull on the saddle. If you face forward and mount perpendicular to the horse the pressure is more of a front/back pressure on the saddle than side to side. I generally mount this way as it's become habit. In general it makes getting on them the first time a lot less unsettling for the horse and doesn't put the pressure on withers or roll the saddle at all. I think going this route would be good for a treeless if the mounting from the ground statement is true.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i never mount from the ground unless i have to. i have always been told that everytime you mount from the ground it takes your horses back muscles 15minutes to return to normal.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

The only way I let someone mount my horse without a mounting block is this simple test. I remove the girth, place the saddle on the horse and if they can mount without the saddle coming off...then they can mount from the ground! If not, they use the mounting block. I use the mounting block!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

BossHoss said:


> I just read an interesting note about treeless saddles, and how you should not mount from the ground. It went on to say that really no one should should be mounting from the ground because it will make your horse look "wrung at the withers" along with potentially making your saddle asymmetrical or throwing the horse's back out of alignment.
> .


I'm sorry, the whole never mount from the ground thing sounds like one of those horsey myths that just makes me -:rofl:

Now, _if _the person is having balance issues- they shouldn't be mounting from the ground and thus pulling on the poor horse. But to me, they probably need to really practice balance (since it is the key to proper riding) before going anywhere away from the mounting block in the first place, like the trails if they are serious about riding (not just a one time thing). But that's just me.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> .... i have always been told that everytime you mount from the ground it takes your horses back muscles 15minutes to return to normal.


My horses have never given any sign this is true. Arguably, every time I toss an 80 lb bale of hay, it takes my back muscles time to return to normal, but I do it anyways. I don't complain, and neither do they.

When new, I used to practice mounting on the corral panels. The neighbors probably thought I was nuts, but most folks normal lives don't prepare them for the physical activity of mounting a horse. It is a learned motion, and best learned off the horse before subjecting the horse to it. IMHO - but it is the humble opinion of a somewhat overweight fellow who started riding in his 50s.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I was the one that had to mount without a girth for college..LOL

I keep in practice of mounting from the ground on both sides on both of my mares--one never knows when they may need to do so out on the trail. But 99% of the time I use a mounting block. Yes they are short and easy to mount up on. If I gave it a try, I could probably mount up on my gaited pony without the girth, but not my haflinger (too roly poly without withers....but with practice, I most likely could). But once a month or so, I will skip the mounting block. 
Out on the trail, if I have to dismount and get back up--I give myself every advantage regardless of what I'm riding--horse is downhill or in a ditch or I'll find a tree stump...anything to put me up taller to the horse. 

I never got the advantage of mounting blocks in college...it was from the ground or you didn't ride. This was due largely in part to the type of program it was--Backcountry Horsemanship. They were gearing us to work in the back country--packers/outfitters, ranch hands, trail maintenance crews, etc. You don't have the benefit of mounting blocks out in the wild. And it's amazing how tall of a horse (or mule) short little 5'2" me could hop up on from the ground (16.3hh molly mule was my tallest I do believe). If I still rode tall horses, no doubt I would have stayed in practice and could still do it...but I ride ponies, so....I'm not as flexible as I could be at getting my foot to eye level to put it in a stirrup. I often think my teacher gave me the taller horses and mules just to see if I would be able to get up on them. If it wasn't a tall horse, it was a mare with a reputation (Got some of my best class scores on those mares though...bless them)

But when I do mount from the ground, I give my mare a few minutes to stand there, then we do some walking around until they blow air out their nostrils. I will admit I am a heavier rider, and I take every precaution (including working on my own weight issue) to keep my girls going strong. I've never had any lameness or soreness issues with either. I also do regular bodywork (massage, acupressure and pressure release therapy) on them.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I always mount with a mounting block, but Duffy is 18.1hh! I was always told its better for a horses back and for your saddle.

I have tried once, to mount Duffy frpm the ground. I thought I'd dislocated my hip!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

gypsygirl said:


> i never mount from the ground unless i have to. i have always been told that everytime you mount from the ground it takes your horses back muscles 15minutes to return to normal.


I would be interested in seeing the stats on that.

We are at league or cattle practice for hours. Off and on to get a soda, go to the bathroom, water the horses, check boots, etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'know, I don't understand why anyone cares HOW someone gets on or off their own horses. :?

Shouldn't we be applauding people for actually_ riding_ their animals, instead of trying to tear them down because they do something _you_ might consider inferior to your wonderful self? There's no superiority in mounting from the ground compared to mounting from a block, or vice versa. :roll:

I use a block when I can. I'll mount from the ground if I HAVE to, but I'll choose the block if given the choice. Nunya bidness if that's because I have a physical injury that keeps me from easily mounting up, or I just don't feel like doing it from the ground.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Shouldn't we be applauding people for actually_ riding_ their animals, instead of trying to tear them down because they do something _you_ might consider inferior to your wonderful self? There's no superiority in mounting from the ground compared to mounting from a block, or vice versa. :roll:
> 
> .



Should close the thread right here, getting up there and riding is the thing. If you ride my horses you will mount from a block, my horse my choice. When I ride I have to mount from a block, age, weight and joint issues make it a no brainer for me.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I've actually dislocated my hip twice mounting up on horses....in college..LOL. I also have a pelvic deformity that makes it super easy for me to do this (happened all the time when I was very young, just walking or running).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

No one has said you cannot use a mounting block. I don't care if someone hangs from a tree limb and drops on the horse.

The original post says, "I just read an interesting note about treeless saddles, and how you should not mount from the ground. It went on to say that really no one should should be mounting from the ground because it will make your horse look "wrung at the withers" along with potentially making your saddle asymmetrical or throwing the horse's back out of alignment. / I wondered what your experience with this was, and what your opinions were on this subject."

That is what most of us are responding to. Is it evil to mount from the ground, and will it cause serious damage to your horse? And I say NO!

I know how I ride. I don't boast of it, ever. But I'm in reasonable health, I've worked to learn to mount from the ground, and I see no indication it is harming the horse.

But someone can learn to mount using a trampoline, for all I care, and all I'll do is admire their ingenuity.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This idea that you are harming your horse if you don't use a mounting block started showing up in equine magazines some 20 years ago. If it harms them, then what are the alternatives?
_1) Always use a mounting block or don't ride at all? _
_2) If you trail ride, and dismount without a rock or log to use as to re- mount block, do you walk back?_
_3) Put your heavy or older, out-of-shape friends or relatives on short ponies? (Isn't that worse?!?!?)_
I have always trained my horses to be mounted on both right and left. Also, I encourage my horses to "hold their breaths" as I tighten the cinch/girth. It makes the saddle tighter, but when I ride it's looser and more comfortable for my horse. It's easy to trick them by tightening twice, leading to where you mount, then playing with it as if you're tightening again. Usually, after a ride I can put my fist between the horse and the girth. I also train my horses to wait while I mount. The mounting block doesn't make it safer for you to mount a horse that walks off.
Right now, I'm mounting with my mounting block bc DH is 63 yo and needs to either use the mounting block or drop his stirrup down in order to get on. I want my horses comfortable with it, but I wonder if we are training new riders without the knowledge of how to get on their horses. *My "Pony Club",* which is two 14 yo girls with a history of lessons that come out on weekends to give me some training muscle--I am 53yo and can't physically do it all!!--*does not know how to get on a horse without one.* When I taught riding I had my students learn to mount the wooden, railed fence as practice. You have to place your foot in the stirrup, right hand across the seat and around the cantle (English), right hand around the pommel (Western and McClellan), take your knee to your chin and your correct trajectory is 2:00 to the horse's head at 12:00. You bounce thrice, spring to a stand, knees and feet together and lightly land on the saddle. Dismounting should be a rewind of above, except you don't step down, but lean on the saddle, feet together, kick your foot out of the stirrup and jump down. _(When I'm in better shape I'll dismount like I used to with "Corporal," kick the left stirrup loose,, cross my right leg in front of the pommel, then feet together jump down forwards on my horse's left side.)_
The fence is a perfect place to practice. If you do it wrong you are dragging your body up with your arms. If you do it right, you spring up easily. I am 5'4", but I can mount my 16'3hh gelding without lowering the stirrup. 
Perhaps the OP should use the mounting block but not the mounting stirrup? I have one of my girls do this bc she's improving her seat by riding the 1st hour (on my very safe mare) English sans stirrups.
Let's put this myth to rest. =/


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely and interesting replies, you guys.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

May I just say that I would love to learn this "trampoline mount" that you speak of


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I come from a different era of riding when a tall horse was 16 hands and maybe an inch or two higher but no more. My present mare is a smidgeon over 15 hands but she is up to any weight of rider. 

As for mounting her from the ground, well it is a must have capability if you are going to leave the yard and go out into the big wide world. Of course the shorter the horse, the easier the mounting.

There's no doubt in my mind that the horse judges its rider from the way the rider mounts - there's gentle ways and uncouth ways. Always once my leg has swung across her back I gently ease myself down into the saddle by using my right hand as a counter balance - gently does it. My 210lbs is a heavy weight on any horse's back but that doesn't mean I have to be clumsy.

In the old days in the absence of mounting blocks, the rider asked another rider for a leg up. The rider sprung off a left leg and the associate added some impulsion by lifting the rider with two hands around the offside lower leg. It calls for a subtlety otherwise the rider falls off over the other side but with a little practice the method works. 
Any fox hunting man needs to be able to remount whilst out chasing charlie.

However these days I watch young women try to mount an 18 hand four legged skyscraper and I ask myself what will they do if they meet with a low branch. I also wonder from where they get the mobile crane.
No guys, this modern fad for giant horses has me stumped.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Barry Godden said:


> However these days I watch young women try to mount an 18 hand four legged skyscraper and I ask myself what will they do if they meet with a low branch. I also wonder from where they get the mobile crane.
> No guys, this modern fad for giant horses has me stumped.


We go through the branches ;D 

As an owner of a giant camel/duck/horse I have to say I wasn't out to look for one! I tried everything going, 15hh+ and, in some respects unfortunately, I managed to end up with Duffy ;D Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't swap her for the world, but I wouldn't suggest people people buy them, grooming, mounting, finding rugs that fit and feeding are big problems for me at the moment. Only good this is no one messes with you in a riding school haha!

I can mount Duffy from the ground, if I so choose, but I prefer a mounting block, from either side, doesn't matter which, to save my 20yo hips!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

tall horses def mke life harder ! even though i dont like getting on from the ground, i always make sure its possible. i used to ride a 17.3hh perch/tb that i could mount from the ground from both sides - im 5ft2in


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*inally, Research Proves Mounting Blocks are Easier on your Horse’s Back*

Posted by Liz Goldsmith in Commentary, equestrian, equine, Horse care, horse health and tagged with equine research, how to mount a horse, mounting block September 3, 2008 






Rate This​
I can mount from the ground when it’s absolutely necessary. Especially if I position my horse slightly down hill. However, the combination of large horses and the stiffness of advancing age have made mounting from the ground somewhat less than graceful.
That’s why I’m pleased to read that research conducted at Michigan State University’s College of Veterinary Medicine confirms that using a mounting block is better for your horse. It makes sense, when you think about it. Unless you are very agile, mounting a horse from the ground puts a lot of asymmetrical pressure on the horse’s back, especially on the right side of the withers, where the saddle is pulled against the rider’s weight. The horse must brace against your weight as you mount and, if you step heavily in the stirrup, your horse might even be pulled off balance and take a step or two toward you.
The Michigan State study is, surprisingly, the first time when the pressures exerted on a horse’s back during mounting has been studied. The research, led by Dr. Catherine Geutjens, a Belgian vet, compares the force and the pressure pattern on the horse’s back when a rider mounted from the ground versus from a 14-inch high mounting block.
The pressure measurements were taken using a Pliance electronic pressure mat, which has 256 sensors embedded in it. The sensors transmit pressure readings to a laptop using Bluetooth technology.
To collect the data, 10 experienced riders (who weighed between 120 and 170 pounds) each mounted a horse three times from the ground and three times from a 14″ mounting block in random order. To keep the technique similar, they all followed the mounting instructions detailed in _The Manual of Horsemanship_.
A few highlights from the study include:


The area of highest pressure documented was on the right side of the withers, which stabilized the saddle and prevented it from slipping sideways as the rider weighted the left stirrup. Researchers speculated that pressure from mounting might contribute to the assymetrical development of horses’ shoulder muscles, which is often seen by veterinarians and saddle fitters.
The highest force on the horse’s back coincided with the time when the rider’s right leg was
swinging upward over the horse’s haunches. Statistical analysis showed that the peak force was significantly higher when mounting from the ground than when using a mounting block.
Using a raised mounting block reduces the force on the horse’s back during mounting. This is particularly important in light of the asymmetrical pressure distribution as the rider weighted the left stirrup.
Riders who landed softly in the saddle created much less force than those who sat down hard.
Riders who attempted to re-center the saddle on the horse’s back by stepping hard in the right stirrup after mounting, created large pressure forces, sometimes even higher than those seen during mounting.
 So, how can you make mounting easier on your horse (and you)?


Use a mounting block – it reduces the amount of pressure on your horse’s back and reduces the amount that your saddle slips.
Mount from a block that is high enough so that you can simply slip your right leg over the horse’s back without stepping in the stirrup. Be careful, though, this method leaves you vulnerable if your horse spooks or moves off quickly.
Get a leg up!
Think carefully about how hard you step into each stirrup; the force is greater than you realize.
 Of course, there are those who don’t need a mounting block . . . or a saddle.


Four ways to mount a horse bareback - YouTube!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNFjoGZ3NcaT8Wg--AunSWcS1p85Ng&cad=rja

Ease Mounting Pressures on Your Horse

Just some things to think about


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

How often do you see somebody mount with a block and linger just as long with weight in the mounting stirrup as they would had they mounted from the ground?
Is there a horse chiropractor here who would like to chime in?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I have no doubt a mounting block makes it easier for the horse. I also have no doubt that hanging from a tree limb and having the horse walk underneath one is easier still - for the horse.

What I am NOT convinced is that horses are harmed by someone mounting from the ground.

When you see a phrase like, "Researchers speculated that pressure from mounting might contribute to the assymetrical development...", you know you are being bluffed. I might as well say, "bsms speculated that lack of mounting from the ground contributes to weak backs, so often seen by vets..."

Speculation is...well, speculation. It isn't science, and a reputable researcher does not mix research with speculation.

Now as the weight of the rider increases, and their skill level decreases, the potential for harm increases. A 300 lb rider standing to one side while mounting could darn near pull a horse over.

But I mounted the 750 lb Arabian mare I later sold and saw no sign of harm or even difficulty. Same with my 830 lb gelding. When I get on his back, I know this - he can go longer than I can in riding. Which is pretty odd, if I'm throwing his back out by mounting from the ground.

In fact, both of my horses seem pretty eager most times to be mounted and get going. Either I'm blessed with uncommonly fine horses (and they are, after all, 1.75 out of 2 Arabians), or I'm uncommonly graceful (which my wife would die laughing if she read), or...or it just isn't a big deal if you pay any attention at all to mounting and your horse.

Frankly, if your horse can't handle 2-3 seconds spent being mounted, 5-8 times each week, then you need to get a stronger horse. Or an ATV. Or a well-placed tree branch.

Now, if you WANT to use a mounting block, have at it! I don't care! 

But don't tell me I'm causing my horse "assymetrical [sic] development", because I know my horses and they are not asymmetrical. They aren't having back spasms. They give every indication of enjoying their exercise, and wanting me to get on their backs so they can get started.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Ease Mounting Pressures on Your Horse
> 
> Just some things to think about


Thank you for the links. I always like it when someone provides the background data.

In your second link, there is this:

"Normal riding pressures range from 2.5 to 4.5 psi. Using her short self (five feet, three inches tall), her tall horse (17½ hands) and her English saddle with the stirrups set at her regular riding length, Harman tested the consequences of different mounting techniques. Her findings: 

The highest back-pressure scores--around 4.5 psi--occurred when she mounted from the ground.
Mounting from a mounting block created about 3.5 psi of pressure on the horse's back.
The leg up produced the least pressure, registering only 2.5 psi even when performed at its clumsiest."
Hmmm...The highest back pressure score mounting (4.5) still falls within the range of normal riding pressures (2.5-4.5 PSI). Mounting block gives 3.5 PSI.

Now, does increasing from 3.5PSI to 4.5 PSI for 2 seconds cause problems for a horse that will be ridden for an hour at 2.5-4.5 PSI?

In fact, feel the difference between 3.5 PSI & and 4.5 PSI on your hand for 2 seconds...think you can handle it?

Yes, and I think your horse can as well.

Now add this: using an English saddle typically increases pressure by 150-200% over a western saddle, because the western saddle distributes weight over a larger area. So a mounting block would reduce the PSI by 22% for the 2-3 seconds of mounting, but using a western saddle would reduce it by 35-50% for the entire ride. Anyone in favor of banning English saddles? They sound crueler than mounting from the ground!

BTW - I own 2 English saddles...   

Now, consider a western cow horse roping and pulling steers. Anyone want to guess how much pressure a steer generates on the front of the saddle? Anyone want to rope a steer while keeping one hand under the swells?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> No one has said you cannot use a mounting block. I don't care if someone hangs from a tree limb and drops on the horse.
> 
> The original post says, "I just read an interesting note about treeless saddles, and how you should not mount from the ground. It went on to say that really no one should should be mounting from the ground because it will make your horse look "wrung at the withers" along with potentially making your saddle asymmetrical or throwing the horse's back out of alignment. / I wondered what your experience with this was, and what your opinions were on this subject."
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about, I wanna jump on from a second story balcony like Zorro ! Ooh or even better run up behind them and vault over their butt.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, I wanna jump on from a second story balcony like Zorro ! Ooh or even better run up behind them and vault over their butt.


I don't. When I see Zorro, I think, "It is good his wife is dead. She wouldn't be happy with him, landing on a horse from the second story..."


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

OP-

I used to always mount from the ground, but at the barn I've now been at for two years or more, the trainer/BO doesn't allow people to mount her horses from the ground because it can hurt their backs.

However, I've mounted Shamrock a couple of times from the ground just because he was being difficult about the mounting block. I don't usually though. I can see how it can hurt them and I don't want to responsible for hurting my boy.


----------



## tina71071 (Nov 16, 2011)

When I mount, I grab some mane , along with the reins so that I dont pull on the saddle. That can be very uncomfortable for the horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always used to mount from the ground & used to practise swinging up onto a bareback horse. A few years back I had a mare, a nice short one, just 15HH that I always mounted from the ground, swung up onto bareback in the pasture, etc. This horse had back problems quite frequently, her chiropractor told me to always mount this horse from a block, easier on her back & easier on my saddle. So I followed the advice of the professional I was paying good coin to. Horse's back stayed in better alignment between adjustments. Ever since then I use a mounting block, even have a portable one in my trailer for shows.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

I always use a mounting block if I can, as it is easier on my back - never mind the horses! 

If you want to see a few novel ways to mount a horse check these guys out! I saw them live at the weekend and they were awesome. I wish I knew what kind of saddle they use as they never slipped once!!


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

I use a mounting block/some form of leverage every time. I'm quite short, have bad knees and it's much more comfortable. If I needed to mount from the ground I'd have to drop my stirrups QUITE a bit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I suppose it might depend on your height compared to the horse and your own abilities. (how much leverage you throw on your horse's back) but I imagine for many of us, it's not that much.
I usually alternate my dis/mounting sides. (mostly a training thing) but it makes me "feel better" regarding the 'pull' on my horse's back.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Skipka said:


> I always use a mounting block if I can, as it is easier on my back - never mind the horses!
> 
> If you want to see a few novel ways to mount a horse check these guys out! I saw them live at the weekend and they were awesome. I wish I knew what kind of saddle they use as they never slipped once!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt3nP5zQVWA


Those horses are troopers!


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

I hardly ever to the never use a mounting block. Granted I have youth on my side, but I just dont feel the need. I mount gracefully and from both sides so as its not always one side getting it. Now sure, on my 17.1 girl I might use a mounting block if it is available, but even then I alternate just to be sure I can do it if I needed to get off on the trail with no available stump to use to climb back on. I fail to see how my 115 pounds could possibly hurt her by climbing on once a day.
As for the treeless saddle... I rode in one for about 8 years being that it was impossible to find something to fit my welsh quarter pony. Mine was like a glorified bareback pad so if you couldnt get on gracefully then yes it would have been a bad idea.


----------

